# EOs and FOs



## CaliChan (Jan 24, 2013)

What kind do you use? Ive been using StarWest because its whats locally available to me and the FOs at the Craft store leave little to no scent. Im thinking that even though they are labeled for soaping they really just mean for M&P. But Ive herd on here that what i find at the health foods store is diluted?? so what do you guys use? I was told i should look into "NOW Foods" but im reading reviews that say they smell like crap.


----------



## hoegarden (Jan 24, 2013)

I got my EOs from iHerb under the brand of Now Foods. I find them okay for me and the price is way cheaper that what is available in where i live. so far i do not have really big issue with their EO.

For FO, i got some of mine from various places like China, Taiwan and from the states I bought it online from CoastalScents. 

So for the place i lived i have to import all the EO and FO.


----------



## Tralaaje (Jan 24, 2013)

Have you looked at soap making resource http://www.soap-making-resource.com/essential-oils-for-making-soap.html I get alot of my eo's from there. They are about the same cost (premium patchouli 1 ounce 11.69) as NOW foods (patchouli 1 ounce 12.22) but the quality is way better plus you get a certificate of analysis with your EO's to show the quality. I have never had a problem with them, their eo's have staying power in cp soap. They ship fast and the shipping cost isn't as bad as other places I have looked. I tried locally but all I can find is aura cacia which is extremely expensive where I live (patchouli 1 ounce 32.99) with the same quality as SMR.


----------



## hoegarden (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi Tralaaje, are u living outsides states? I need to check out their international shipping charges and tracking ability for the shipping.


----------



## Tralaaje (Jan 24, 2013)

No, I am in the States but where I live its very rural and we don't have many stores. The closest store that carries EO's is about 45 minutes from me and they are very expensive with very limited choice options. I would rather by locally but cost is a factor and I can't find half the stuff I need. Soap making resource can give you an international quote before you buy so you can make a decision before purchasing.


----------



## Genny (Jan 24, 2013)

Calichan ~ are you looking specifically for areas around your city or can suppliers nearby be okay?  If so, there are some great suppliers in Washington & surrounding states.  Have you checked out http://www.suppliersbystate.com

Brambleberry's in WA  http://brambleberry.com
I think FPI is in WA http://www.fpi-america.com
Oregon Trails is in OR  http://www.oregontrailsoaps.com
Mountain Rose Herbs is in OR  http://www.mountainroseherbs.com
Liberty Natural is in OR  http://libertynatural.com/
Essential Wholesale is in OR  http://www.essentialwholesale.com


----------



## lsg (Jan 24, 2013)

I have had good results with Camden Grey, Wholesale Supplies Plus, and Southern Garden Scents.


----------



## hoegarden (Jan 25, 2013)

I have tried to check the international shipping rate of Soap Making resource as introduce by Tralaaje, apparrently, i will have to give their products a miss. The shipping is too expensive compare to what iherb offer me. 

iherb offer me $8 shipping via DHL with tracking for 9lb worth of items, whereas SMR offer me $77 shipping via USPS for items close to 4lb-5lb. so for now, i will stick to getting my supplies from iherb and China and Taiwan.


----------



## judymoody (Jan 25, 2013)

hoegarden, have you tried New Directions Aromatics?  They are based in Canada but have distributors that ship from the US, the EU, the UK, and Australia.  Their oils are excellent quality and reasonably priced.

For the OP, in addition to NDA, try 1rawplant, adobe soapworks, Camden Grey, or Liberty Natural.  LN has a minimum order amount ($50?) but they may waive it for a first-time customer.  I have also gotten good EOs from the Scent Works and Diana's Sugar Plum Sundries.

Edited to add: Majestic Mountain Sage and Brambleberry too.


----------



## Marilyna (Jan 26, 2013)

CaliChan,

Candle suppliers have lots of reasonably priced FOs, and they will tell you which ones are safe for soap and toiletries.  I love Bitter Creek and Indiana Candle Supply for FOs.


----------



## hoegarden (Jan 28, 2013)

judymoody said:


> hoegarden, have you tried New Directions Aromatics? They are based in Canada but have distributors that ship from the US, the EU, the UK, and Australia. Their oils are excellent quality and reasonably priced.
> 
> For the OP, in addition to NDA, try 1rawplant, adobe soapworks, Camden Grey, or Liberty Natural. LN has a minimum order amount ($50?) but they may waive it for a first-time customer. I have also gotten good EOs from the Scent Works and Diana's Sugar Plum Sundries.
> 
> Edited to add: Majestic Mountain Sage and Brambleberry too.


 
Hi Judymoody, I will check out and let you know if the shippings are reasonable to my country. Thanks.


----------

